# Irvine: Summit Park closed to cyclist now



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

If you ride in the Irvine area as I do, part of my riding includes going north on 133 to shady canyon and then doing that climb up summit park through the gates of that private community. Well i was stopped on Saturday as i passed by the guard shack and he in not so many words said that bicycle traffic through this community is no longer accepted. i said when did this occur and he said it was a new policy that was just implemented. 

I'm going to make a call into the city of irvine to see if there wasnt some sort of condition of approval that this housing project didnt have about restricting things but it kind of bummed me out that i couldnt do this climb as it was a precursor to newport coast and then ridge park for me. Oh well just passing it along to other riders that might frequent this...if you didnt have any problems then i'd be interested in hearing about it as well.

Just find it odd that if you lived in that community it would be ok for you to ride your bike in there?


----------



## Battlestar Galactica (Apr 7, 2008)

foofighter said:


> If you ride in the Irvine area as I do, part of my riding includes going north on 133 to shady canyon and then doing that climb up summit park through the gates of that private community. Well i was stopped on Saturday as i passed by the guard shack and he in not so many words said that bicycle traffic through this community is no longer accepted. i said when did this occur and he said it was a new policy that was just implemented.
> 
> I'm going to make a call into the city of irvine to see if there wasnt some sort of condition of approval that this housing project didnt have about restricting things but it kind of bummed me out that i couldnt do this climb as it was a precursor to newport coast and then ridge park for me. Oh well just passing it along to other riders that might frequent this...if you didnt have any problems then i'd be interested in hearing about it as well.
> 
> Just find it odd that if you lived in that community it would be ok for you to ride your bike in there?


Thanks for the 411. So, you cant ride on the road through the gate. How about on the bike lane to the right of the road?


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

i think you're referring to shady canyon there's a dedicated public easement that the city put through that community so they cant do anything about that...although talking to the community services person tonight she stated that the people that live in shady canyon are trying to keep walkers/bikers out of there as well because they dont feel safe that people that dont live there can just ride into their neighborhood.

The road i'm referring to is off shady canyon just before you hit culver...the street is summit park there are no dedicate bike lane because the road is private


----------

